# Steve from Maine



## smok'n steve (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to the forum thing.  I have a Model 60 Lang trailer smoker that I have modified some by adding propane and a second small smoker/steak grill that I built.    I do the Mr. Mom thing and manage my own apartments including the maintenance and repairs.   I am a retired Electrical Power System Operator, yeah, I used to turn the lights on and off and stuff like that.

 I love working with my hands if she lets me.  My twin girls are 12 now and love dads BBQ! I would say that I am pretty well versed in smoking meat but wouldn't dare use the word Pitmaster.  I hope to learn more here about recipe's as well as modifications and design of other rigs.  I like a challenge.  I also wouldn't mind helping others if I can.  Its really cool doing what I do here in Maine because there is very few of us up here!!

Hope this helps:-)

Steve


----------



## brianj517 (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, Steve. We're glad to have you!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## walking dude (Jan 12, 2008)

welcome steve, from steve from iowa............

nice looking rig.........could you post that a lil bigger in a post?

once again......welcome


----------



## kookie (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome steve to the smf. Great place here. Lots of usefull info.

Kookie


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope I did it right:-)


----------



## walking dude (Jan 12, 2008)

not as a avatar...........as a attachment........imbeded photo


----------



## short one (Jan 12, 2008)

Like dude says, welcome Steve from a Steve in Missouri.
Hope you enjoy SMF, and enjoy yourself. Lots of friendly folks to visit with and answer any questions you may have.


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to the site. As Dude said I would like to see the pic bigger myself. Looks cool though.


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 12, 2008)

I am trying but having slight difficulties.  I am going to manage attachments and trying to upload, but I think my picture size is too big?


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you have a photobucket account?
Check out this thread it might help you.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=9916


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 12, 2008)

There might be photos with this and there might not-----I'm wing'n this one.

Steve


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 12, 2008)

I am trying this bucket photo thing, course my Mac is pretty cold---bowt 33 degrees due to the price of oil here in the great State of Maine and of course, my electric blanket is shorting out the monitor some, but i'll get thru it.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 12, 2008)

bring some of that smoking wood in and build a fire under the computer......DUH!


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't seem to get it, so I'm gonna paste links from that picture bucket right here--right now---If i fail, ya can't say I hav'nt been trying:-)

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/h...equePit-55.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/h...uePit-67-1.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/h...equePit-58.jpg


----------



## linescum (Jan 12, 2008)

awsome pics there bro'


----------



## fla-gypsy (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome Steve and I look forward to learning from you


----------



## fla-gypsy (Jan 12, 2008)

Dude that is some serious Qview you are throwing around. Love the trailer


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 12, 2008)

What is  a QView?  You still climbing or did they give you a bucket?

Steve


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 13, 2008)

Smok'n Steve;143431 said:
			
		

> What is  a QView?  You still climbing or did they give you a bucket?
> 
> Steve[/QUOTE
> 
> thanks ,  the question about Climbing poles was for the lineman, HAHA, Talk later, time to do the dishes:-)


----------



## cman95 (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks good Steve. Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be.


----------



## gramason (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## t-bone tim (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the q-view Steve .....what part of Maine are you from ?? I am about an hour away from the Eastern side of the State , a little town called Calias ?


----------



## linescum (Jan 13, 2008)

anytime things show up green hold your pointer on it for an explanation...Qview is food pics.. and yes i still climb once in a while but we do have a bucket.. but my main job is finding and repairing underground services.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF! Great lookin' rig ya got there!! look forward to more qview!! this place is loaded with lots of friendly folks... you will love it here!


----------



## nh3b's (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Steve, I just joined yesterday myself. Im your neighbor over here in NH. Seems to be a pretty cool board...welcome


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 13, 2008)

I think we can learn a lot from this place.  The learning curve for me on navigating the site might take a little while.   More snow tomorrow!!


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 13, 2008)

The green text doesn't work when I put the pointer on it, but it could be because I have a MAC.  Is it a  link or just a definition thing?

The underground work must be a challenge,  I can remember one Pad mount loop system we had here in Maine with bad concentric neutrals on both feeds.  Every time they closed the cutout, the cable tv/phone grounds had fire spitten out of them. After going too big on the fuse, the phone interface caught fire---then we figured it out!!!!


----------



## nh3b's (Jan 13, 2008)

Yea, Im learning to navagate too.....Im gettin it tho......just keep pointing and clicking things, we'll the hang of it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. PM (private message) me anytime. 

As for snow? Hey, we had it comming for the last 3 winters. Fire up that rig of yours, Nothing like good smoke in a snowstorm, Yee Haa!


----------



## smokey bryan (Jan 13, 2008)

welcome to smf steve.


----------



## linescum (Jan 13, 2008)

we have a lot of the open concentrics here giving us fits..run a lot of bypasses


----------

